# M&P9 vs Beretta M9A1



## arthury (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know of any tech articles comparing these 2 side-arms in terms of reliability, durability and accuracy? 

I am reading that there are some occasional feeding and extractor issues with the M&P9 but S&W is fixing them promptly. Are these issues still popping up in the 2011 lots?

BTW, I am in the market for a new 9mm semi-auto.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't recall ever seeing a comparison between the two. But, they are VERY different guns in terms of feel, weight and accessories. Does one of these feel better in your hand over the other?

I have two M9A1s (and a total of eight 92 variants). I personally prefer this platform over polymer guns - because they balance nicely, and I can put rubber grips on the gun. With a polymer gun, you are stuck with slip on grips...


----------



## arthury (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response. 

Just to confirm: aren't there some polymer parts in the M9A1 and the 92A1, albeit the frames are all aluminum alloy?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are some metal parts covered in polymer (the trigger is not all polymer). The guiderod is polymer.

Some of the polymer parts are actually a good thing if you carry the gun.

In heads past, the magazine release and sometimes the safety would rust with IWB carry. Now, that no longer is an issue to worry about.

I put NP3 covered grip screws, and no rusting worries at all.


----------

